# Ruger charger



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone here have any experience with the charger?I'm thinking of buying one for another fun gun.:shock:


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bought one last year and haven't even used it yet.  My dealer, also my brother, ordered one and I figured, "why not". Love the 10/22's and building those up so seemed natural to get a Charger. Some day I'll get around to trying it.


----------

